# white clover??



## fmizula (Jan 27, 2011)

is white clover ok for goats?? i was told at the feed store to use it for pasture and i read in a book that it is poisionus? im confused!! and if it is bad how do i get rid of it all? my fiance spread it like crazy in the fall!!


----------



## elevan (Jan 27, 2011)

I have white clover all over my goat field.  It used to be a clover hay field.  My goats have never had a problem with it.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 27, 2011)

White clover is fine. Alsike can be toxic.


----------



## Ariel72 (Jan 27, 2011)

Is there a higher risk of bloat with a clover field as opposed to a non legume field?  Sorry for hijacking ,fmizula...I have a ton of white clover, too.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 27, 2011)

Ariel72 said:
			
		

> Is there a higher risk of bloat with a clover field as opposed to a non legume field?  Sorry for hijacking ,fmizula...I have a ton of white clover, too.


Yes, there can be a risk, but as long as you prep them for grazing on it they should be fine.  Make sure they have hay before they go out to a new pasture, and slowly increase their time on pasture if they haven't grazed in a while.


----------



## fmizula (Jan 27, 2011)

thanks for the answers!! i was so worried. i believe i read it in storys guide to dairy goats. as i understand any diet changes should be gradual


----------

